# goldblatt pump has no suction



## eddie mcgowan (Oct 4, 2011)

does anyone know why my newly reconditioned goldblatt pump has no suction.the pump does not pump water or mud.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The two plastic rings with holes in them located at the bottom of the pump are stuck, Loosen them and try again.


----------



## eddie mcgowan (Oct 4, 2011)

at the bottom there is 3 metal rings that sit inside the plastic part that runs up and down the tube.there is also a plastic washer about 5cm across that sits behind these,it has only one hole which fits on the metal bar.baffled!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

eddie mcgowan said:


> at the bottom there is 3 metal rings that sit inside the plastic part that runs up and down the tube.there is also a plastic washer about 5cm across that sits behind these,it has only one hole which fits on the metal bar.baffled!


The 3 metal rings have holes around them to let the mud flow through and the bit you call a plastic part is actually the plunger, the plastic (or rubber) washer is actually a valve, there's another one down the bottom at the inlet, when the plunger moves up the bottom valve lifts up and lets mud in through the holes and the top valve is forced down onto the metal rings to block the holes etc etc. check that the rings, valves and plunger have all been put back in the right order.... Locknut, then u shaped clip to keep the holes lined up, then plunger (cup facing up), 3 rings, then valve. check the valve down at the inlet can move up and down and that it's not stuck.


----------

